# fishing pics



## Johnnyfishtanks

if you like fishing post your pics here


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

no one like to fish and has pics


----------



## b/p

Don't have any pics... but I do love fishing.

Does anyone have any good places to go locally in the lower mainland? Would like to find some places that I can go after work.

I've heard of some spots like No.2 and 3 road docks in Richmond. Anywhere else?

If i hook some fish I'll post pics


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I will be posting tonight when I can use the other comp. Does it have to be rod and real fishing??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

the sturgeon was caught in Vancouver were i cant say butt there lots of places to go


----------



## JUICE

love the color on the rainbow !!


----------



## JUICE




----------



## b/p

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> the sturgeon was caught in Vancouver were i cant say butt there lots of places to go


haha... can't blame you for naming your spot. If I found a good spot I wouldn't want to post it here!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

nice fish juice not spawned out like mine butt very nice for sure
willow leaf apex thatta boy


----------



## JUICE

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> nice fish juice not spawned out like mine butt very nice for sure
> willow leaf apex thatta boy


oh ya , works great !

hoping to be going up again this long weekend !! might have some more pics ..lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

good..................................


----------



## ColeR

sweet rainbows, and sturgin man nice catches


----------



## ColeR

some pike from n. saskachewan


----------



## m_class2g

2 pics from last yrs season. enjoy!


----------



## ray-j

wow whers do you guys go and what do you use to catch?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Ok guys none of me with them though, hope you guys like them 
The Falls, Fraser River 








The chopping block, gotta make sure you prop it right








Bunch of Sockeye and a Chinnok 








Wind drying before the bears got to them


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

any more ?


----------



## gmachine19

Heres me last year...


----------



## JUICE

nice job gil !! great looking fish bro [email protected]!


----------



## gmachine19

Thanks. They're all pinks though. Hope I can catch my first coho or other salmons this year.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

coho i get like 10 to 20 a day on a good day in the vedder some days none. freak i love fishing


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

and a random funny pic


----------



## JUICE

that is so funny man !!my buddy would shoot that sucker in a sec tho !! good meat dem moose [email protected]!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

JUICE said:


> that is so funny man !!my buddy would shoot that sucker in a sec tho !! good meat dem moose [email protected]!


lol.........................


----------



## Claudia

Wow nice pics guys


----------



## Aquaman

The moose is currently in jail up north for.. of all things...statutory rape


----------



## hp10BII

Aquaman said:


> The moose is currently in jail up north for.. of all things...statutory rape


Why? They both look kinda stiff.


----------



## davefrombc

You misspelled that Bill .. It's statuary rape he was charged with.


----------



## Gone Fishy

No pictures of me, but here is one of my son Kyle giving it a go....


----------



## Tracers

This thread needs a lil estrogen...










































I caught & reeled this guy in, but couldn't lift him out of the water so one of the guys had to hold 'im:


----------



## JUICE

^^^^ nice love the crabbing pics , i went almost everyday when i was laid off in march !! thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Tracers

made crab cakes & crab dip baked in bread all from scratch that night...ended up dipping the crab cakes into the crab dip!!lol life is gooood


----------



## JUICE

Tracers said:


> made crab cakes & crab dip baked in bread all from scratch that night...ended up dipping the crab cakes into the crab dip!!lol life is gooood


oh ya , we made crab bisk , it was amazing [email protected]! alot of work but worth it in the end .. now im getting the itch to head out to Barnet Marine Park to test my luck ...


----------



## Tracers

never done barnet....done balcarra, ambleside and had most luck at tswassen (sp, too lazy to check) lol

Big 'uns at barnet? its like 10 mins from me...


----------



## JUICE

Tracers said:


> never done barnet....done balcarra, ambleside and had most luck at tswassen (sp, too lazy to check) lol
> 
> Big 'uns at barnet? its like 10 mins from me...


nope , lots of crabs but not many keepers ! but its all luck right ? 

my fav is across the water at cates park , its off a dock , catch limit in 2 hours , but its closed during summer


----------



## Tracers

yeah, i know that deep cove gets closed to swimming lots in summer due to red tides....


----------



## JUICE

Tracers said:


> yeah, i know that deep cove gets closed to swimming lots in summer due to red tides....


Well its not all the way to deep cove , it on the way . just across from barnett roughly , its closed to let the population recover , and it becomes a 
very busy boat launch .


----------



## gmachine19

Tracers said:


> never done barnet....done balcarra, ambleside and had most luck at tswassen (sp, too lazy to check) lol
> 
> Big 'uns at barnet? its like 10 mins from me...


Got some big fat ones there at barnet. I prefer red rocks from dungeonese crabs. The biggest red rock i got there was about 8" which is massive for a red rock! Of course the 8" didn't matter after I'm done eating it.


----------



## Hammer

Here's a few.


----------



## cpool

Hammer nice pictures, very nice fish.


----------



## charles

Nice fish, nice photos


----------



## Hammer

Thanks


Nice to see all the outdoor enthusiasts. I still get out a lot, but not as much as a I used to. Hopefully Charles and Johny-f-T will post a nice big spring pic soon. If not, I may have to step up and post one.

Cheers,
Hammer


----------



## charles

wish me luck. i am exploring with 5 different blade tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

im going during the week copper shinny works well


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

step it up hammer


----------



## charles

well, I only connected a few times with small trout. Heard one red spring was taken.


----------



## Tracers

Hittin Vedder tomorrow morn...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

next mid week they will pile in


----------



## gmachine19

must...resist...urge... TO FISH!!!!!!!


----------



## andyb

*Ok my fish pic*


----------



## Hammer

Only because J-5-T asked for it. These are a few from the last week and a day ago.

Hammer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Hammer said:


> Only because J-5-T asked for it. These are a few from the last week and a day ago.
> 
> Hammer


wicked wheres was this the vedder those are some nice fish


----------



## JUICE

hey johnny here are a few from this long weekend !! up at our cabin near 100 mile [email protected]!


















here is my fish and the guy i beat to win the fishing derby !! yup i won with a huge 5.5 pound rainbow [email protected]! yay me ......lol 









here i am collecting my huge trophy and brand new fishing rod 









and here are some shots of the sqaw fish all the kids around the lake caught for a prize


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

sweet man looks awesome nice trout.
hang your trout on a branch and it looks like it will be natural smoked lol


----------



## beN

nice catch JUICE!


----------



## Hammer

Juice ...can't see the pics! Would love to see some nice trout. 

Charles and JFT where are the springs? Get out there!! I love Fraser red springs! (so buttery good).


Hammer


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> nice catch JUICE!


thanks man , it was funny for a "city boy" to beat the ******** at there fishing derby !!


----------



## charles

Hammer said:


> Juice ...can't see the pics! Would love to see some nice trout.
> 
> Charles and JFT where are the springs? Get out there!! I love Fraser red springs! (so buttery good).
> 
> Hammer


Grrrrrrrr... I know. Still looking for a fishing parnter this week. Most red are dark in the vedder now. Nothing compare to your photos  BTW, very nice photos you have...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Charles you wanna go sometime i will go . im gonna do so Fraser bars this Sunday


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

charles said:


> Grrrrrrrr... I know. Still looking for a fishing parnter this week. Most red are dark in the vedder now. Nothing compare to your photos  BTW, very nice photos you have...


they were late this year might be few clean ones down below maybe canal area use some row


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Hammer said:


> Juice ...can't see the pics! Would love to see some nice trout.
> 
> Charles and JFT where are the springs? Get out there!! I love Fraser red springs! (so buttery good).
> 
> Hammer


i haven't really fished the Fraser maybe you can tell me some spots this weekend when i go i have few spots .


----------

